# V-Day Ravs



## sawhorseray (Feb 15, 2020)

We were headed down the lobster path right up until I brought up the last bag of crab ravioli I'd been hiding in the back of the freezer. Had some asparagus on hand and whipped up a little Alfredo sauce. Didn't even have to go to the grocery store, just the Hallmark shop for a goopy card. RAY


----------



## tropics (Feb 15, 2020)

Ray They look yummy I never have enough crab meat to make them.
Richie


----------



## gary s (Feb 15, 2020)

Looks Tasty to me   Nice !!!

Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 15, 2020)

Looks good Ray!  We have the same problem as richie...had 2 1/4 lbs of crab legs last night but none made it to ravioli lol.  Decided against a goopy card and went with a funny cave man card...wife loved it

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 15, 2020)

Any port in a storm. You sure made that boat float. Nice job

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2020)

Dang that looks good!
I bet that crab ravioli was awesome!!
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 15, 2020)

tropics said:


> Ray They look yummy I never have enough crab meat to make them. Richie



It doesn't take all that much Richie, sometimes I'll cut up some shrimp meat and add ricotta cheese to stretch things out a bit. Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it! RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 15, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Any port in a storm. You sure made that boat float. Nice job Warren



Thanks for the like Warren, I appreciate it. RAY




SmokinAl said:


> Dang that looks good! I bet that crab ravioli was awesome!! Al



We love 'em Al, but that's the last of our crab from California. We'll head back west later this year to load up on rockfish ad Dungeness Crab, no darned ocean in AZ. Thanks for the like, appreciated mucho. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 16, 2020)

Thanks for the like sawhorseray it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## xray (Feb 16, 2020)

Nice dinner Ray! Those crab ravioli look awesome!


----------

